# Alex from One Show pregnant



## magicpillow (Feb 8, 2015)

I just saw on the front of a newspaper that Alex Jones is pregnant at 39.  The headline said 'after all the anguish'. Err what anguish? From what I can see, she thought it might not happen as her mum went through early menopause but 5 months after pondering this, she is pregnant. No years of trying, no failed ivf, no miscarriages.  Headlines like that really annoy me.
I seem to be struggling with even celeb announcements these days!


----------



## KnittyGritty (Apr 17, 2015)

We thought the same thing! Apparently making a documentary about fertility at the moment as well.  Doesn't say much for her sensitivity if she is investigating infertility and then making a big announcement about it on TV. No warning for anyone having a bad day about their infertility and watching that on TV. Rather tempting to put on ******** that my good news was getting my drugs next for a new cycle.


----------



## Angedelight (Aug 17, 2012)

I just googled it and found this article on it. Actually laughed out loud!
http://www.mirror.co.uk/tv/tv-news/alex-jones-undergoes-ultrasound-scan-8239160
Poor her, an ultrasound scan and a blood test?! 
X

/links


----------



## Sarahlo (Feb 9, 2015)

Totally hear you. I can't even bring myself to see anything to do with the Bridget Jones baby film either and I love those films x


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

I totally get how you feel.  I get annoyed when celebs are on their 4th or 5th baby and call it a miracle!  Aka Katie Price.

X


----------



## Sah78 (May 22, 2014)

The Alex Jones infertility program is on this week. I am in two minds if to watch it as it is a bit insensitive of her to be presenting it


----------



## loudlikelove (Jun 23, 2016)

magicpillow said:


> The headline said 'after all the anguish'. Err what anguish? From what I can *see*


Please don't take this the wrong way, but you can't just take something on face value. From what you can 'see' is all you can go on. You don't know Alex, you making a judgement about her is why people don't talk about their struggles and infertility is a dirty word. She may have struggled, she may not, but you can't judge someone you don't know.


----------



## Fertilityhawk (Jan 22, 2015)

I'm quite interested to watch it.  Not necessarily for her own personal journey (or perhaps lack of it), but I'm hoping it sheds a light on the whole IVF process to people who don't go through it.  I'm hoping that some of my friends and family who know of our struggles watch it and can begin to understand what's involved.  It's always so tricky trying to explain the various stages of treatment.

Now I might watch it and feel that none of the above happened and I'll come away disappointed but for now I'm keeping an open mind.


----------



## Angedelight (Aug 17, 2012)

I wonder if it'll be able to capture the emotions that go with it, or whether it'll be scientific/factual based?. Because it's the emotional side of this that's the killer, not all the investigations, injections, procedures etc etc.
I guess anything that raises awareness about how common infertility is is a positive thing but I hope it conveys a little of hard it is mentally and emotionally and the toll it takes.
Undecided whether to watch or not.
X


----------



## Fertilityhawk (Jan 22, 2015)

mmmmmm so I watched the programme last night, have to say I was extremely disappointed!

Other than age it didn't really go into any of the causes of infertility, male or female.  I don't think it really delved into the complexity of treatment nor of the emotional impact.

I think they missed a good opportunity to open peoples eyes about infertility.  I don't think any of my family or friends that know we are having treatment would have been any wiser into what goes into a cycle.

And the other thing was I've no idea where they get their costings from, totally underestimated in my view.


----------

